# THANK YOU H-M



## Suzuki4evr (May 15, 2021)

Hallo H-M admin.

I just wanted to say thank you for wishing a guy a happy birthday every year.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 15, 2021)

Suzuki4ever,  I like and respect you as an equal member so please don't take this the wrong way:
I think you put too much weight in a site's acknowledgment of it's members birthdays, it is a day that's only important to you and to your loved ones. 
I would be more grateful if members participated in a thread I started and shared their thoughts and opinions than wishing me happy birthday.
I have never received a happy BD in a dedicated thread but every year I get these pre-programed HBD messages from 8 or 10 different sites on the day of my birthday, some of these  sites I was a member of 15-20   years ago and have not even been logged in with them for years, the bottom line , it is just a meaningless gesture.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 15, 2021)

I take no offence whatsoever, and the respect goes both ways. I didn't  post it for ANY extra attention and neither have I ever got a dedicated post to wish me happy birthday . I posted this just to show appreciation to the site admin for doing this,its a give credit where credit is due  kind of thing. I recommend that Jim or whomever is in charge of removing my post to do so if it is a inappropriate or if it is a problem for any of the members. Once again I take no offence to your reply and hope my recommendation to remove my post will be sufficient. Have a nice day Ken. I trust we are still good H-M friends.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 15, 2021)

My reply was not to diminish the work of the site admin and the moderators at all, let's be clear on that, my comment was only focused on birthdays and how personal some of us feel about the day we were born .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 15, 2021)

I understand Ken and there is no hard feelings or pointing fingers or anything and I wasn't accusing you either. You had an opinion and I respect that. So lets just drop the whole subject and keep making chips. Be safe.

Michael


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 15, 2021)

You are a good man Michael .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Aukai (May 15, 2021)

I'm a robot.....Happy Birthday....
May here too as well.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 15, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I'm a robot.....Happy Birthday....
> May here too as well.


Thanks a million Aukai


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 15, 2021)

Now that I know you a bit more, I sincerely wish you many more happy birthdays.
  I hope you live a long and happy life Michael.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 15, 2021)

Thanks Ken. I appreciate your well wishes and trust we will share a conversation again but next time about fun stuff like machining. Be well my friend.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 15, 2021)

This site is very unique and special in an internet full of trash, rudeness and, vulgarity. I think the administrators here do a great job of reminding us about not being political and being the person that our dogs think we are, without being too overbearing. Yes, I have been reminded politely. 
Thanks guys!



Oh, and Happy Birthday Michael!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 16, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> This site is very unique and special in an internet full of trash, rudeness and, vulgarity. I think the administrators here do a great job of reminding us about not being political and being the person that our dogs think we are, without being too overbearing. Yes, I have been reminded politely.
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks you


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 16, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> being the person that our dogs think we are,


I like this phrasing


----------

